# Lizardmen Salamenders Missing



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Did anyone else notice that lizardmen salamenders are no longer on the website? They expecting a redo?? Good bye saurus?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Probably in the next set of Finecast releases.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

hope so i was guna buy some of them over the next few weeks


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

They are there mate under the Rare secstion.

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440069a&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

That's the Razordon pack, he's talking about the Salamander one which isn't there.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Too bad. Sallies are one of the best units in the game. Nothing like fast moving, skimishing, march and shoot, aquatic beasts with flaming templates that cut through armour saves to deal with hordes of infantry and cav units. I bet that they have now sold out the metal legacy models and were not quite ready to roll out the finecast versions yet.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440069a&prodId=prod830842 these? I can still see 'em, add to cart and 24 hr dispatch.

Must be country dependant?


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Must be. Sallies are definitely not on the US version of the web site.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Or the Canadian site for that matter.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Akatsuki13 said:


> That's the Razordon pack, he's talking about the Salamander one which isn't there.


As stated above its defanetly there bud, Wounder why they have been taken off some sites ?


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe someone over on warseer posted a list that showed a lot of Lizardmen stuff going to finecast. With price increases, of course. Salamanders, Razordons, slann, Chakax, Terradons, Kroxigors (3 per kit?), and some other stuff were mentioned. 

I have not seen the post, just passing along the word.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

About time, iv been waiting for the slainn to come out in fine cast since i started my lizy army. Just a shame i bought 3 terradons lol.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Only 3?!? I've just used 12 for a tournament... least I can hold off on the remaining krox I need to finish making my army 2k.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

12!!!! thats mental buddy lol i plan to get some more but not yet.

By the way should i base mine on the monster square bases or the flying ones ?

Am thinking the monster ones as thats what they are lol.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, they need the 40mm square bases with flying stalks on them, Some people just find it easier to build the flying stands as they are and then glue them down onto a 40mm base... but I just drill a hole and insert the stalk.

I was running a skink/terradon themed list for a doubles army. 12 Terradons in 1k backed up by 2*10 skink skirmishers, skink BSB, 2 sallies and unfortunately a scar vet and 10 saurus to hold the watchtower (since nothing else in our army could... stupid mission anyway).


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

yer i saw your army list in another thread somewere, how did you get on mate ?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

36/114... not a bad tourny all told, plenty of fun and a reasonable showing from the army. Got totally outclassed by a tourny daemon list and pummeled by a dual grey seer skaven list. Managed to easily outmaneuver and destroy a HE/Dwarf list, dual warriors and HE/Empire. All round it was solid, but not a comp list.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

Wicked steve i realy like the ideas of terradons and am looking forward to there first game, illet you know how they do buddy.


----------

